# Goblinraketenwerfer



## WolfyWolf (21. September 2007)

Moin,

habe mich gestern für Gobliningenieur entschieden und möchte mir nun einen 
http://eu.wowarmory.com/item-info.xml?i=23836
bauen. Soweit ja kein Problem, ABER, lohnt sich das? Castzeit hat das Ding ja 5 Sekunden und der Damage steht da ja, das er net mehr als 1500 macht. Mit normaler Rotation als Jäger und noch nen paar Damagetrinkets, mache ich wesentlich mehr Schaden in den 5 Sekunden.
Gut, es kostet kein Mana und in der Zeit, wo ich OOM bin vllt ganz praktisch.
Wird der Schaden irgendwie verstärkt dur Angriffskraft, Stärke, oder was auch immer? Kann man damit auch kritisch treffen? Habt ihr schon richtig heftige ergebnisse gehabt?

Das gleiche würde mich bei den Bomben interessieren: wachsen die mit dem niveau des Trägers?

Schonmal vielen Dank für die Erfahrungsberichte


----------



## Isegrim (22. September 2007)

WolfyWolf schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe mich gestern für Gobliningenieur entschieden und möchte mir nun einen
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/item-info.xml?i=23836
> ...



Laut Thottbot verursacht der Spell Feuerschaden, also so etwas wie der Pyro vom Magier oder Soul Fire der Hexer. Dürfte somit nicht von AP und ähnlichen Attributen profitieren, sondern nur von allgemeinen +spelldmg und +firedmg.
Die Zauberzeit beträgt übrigens 3,5 Sekunden. Das Ziel wird für 3 Sekunden betäubt.
Schick für Nahkampfklassen, wenn sie von einem Snare betroffen sind. Hauptgrund für die meisten, es im PvP einzusetzen, dürften aber die +45 Ausdauer dieses Schmucks sein.


----------



## Xandars (26. September 2007)

kann den auch ein gnomeningi tragen?


----------



## WolfyWolf (26. September 2007)

Xandars schrieb:


> kann den auch ein gnomeningi tragen?


ganz klares nein


----------



## Dunham (1. Oktober 2007)

also ich bin ein absoluter fan vom dem raketenwerfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*also:*

-*50m* Range  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-1,4k-*3k* dmg
-3sek cast+1sek selfstun->dafür aber
_-*3sek gegnerstun* und bis der da ist ist man selbst schon längst wieder auf den beinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _
-*2min* cd (sehr guter ersatz für teure bomben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-*450 live* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (30. Oktober 2007)

Ja stimmt, der ist hammer, das neid ich den Goblin ingis hinterher, der doofe geflüglisierer hat 5 min cooldown, und dann klappt der nur ca 5 sek im PvP statt der angegebenen 15, und er kann nach hinten losgehen, dann ist man ist selbst ein Huhn.

Der Raketenwerfer ist also nicht nur effektiver sondern auch noch sicherer. aber wer hätte denn gedacht, daß sich die ingi-Kunst so entwickelt.

naja scheiß drauf, hauptsache Spaß an der Sache, ist ja eher nen Funberuf *aufs Flugmount freu*


----------



## Aranor (30. Oktober 2007)

@WolfyWolf
Für Gruppen kannst du ihn nutzen. Wenn du ein Ziel zugewiesen
bekommst was in die Eisfalle soll. Schaust du dir den Tank an wann
er Pullt und dann fliegt deine Rakete an ihm vorbei, auf denn du
die Eisfalle anwenden sollst. Der ist die erste Option beim First-Hit
auch für das solo spielen, es sei denn der Jäger hat eine bessere
Eröffnung in form eines Talentes.

so long Ara


----------



## WolfyWolf (30. Oktober 2007)

Hmm,ich hab gesehen, dass der Raketenwerfer eigentlich crap ist, WENN man nicht Zauberschaden in seinen Werten hat, als Jäger mach ich weniger Schaden als mitm gezielten und bin nicht gestunned!


----------



## Vatenkeist (31. Oktober 2007)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, der ist hammer, das neid ich den Goblin ingis hinterher, der doofe geflüglisierer hat 5 min cooldown, und dann klappt der nur ca 5 sek im PvP statt der angegebenen 15, und er kann nach hinten losgehen, dann ist man ist selbst ein Huhn.
> 
> Der Raketenwerfer ist also nicht nur effektiver sondern auch noch sicherer. aber wer hätte denn gedacht, daß sich die ingi-Kunst so entwickelt.
> 
> naja scheiß drauf, hauptsache Spaß an der Sache, ist ja eher nen Funberuf *aufs Flugmount freu*




also bei mir is der geflügelisierer noch nie ggn mich gecasted, außerdem sind 42 ausd+ nicht zu verachten.

ich bin aber immer noch absoluter fan vom schrumpfstrahl ^^


----------



## Skurk (31. Oktober 2007)

Meine Meinung:

Wenn das gute Ding ne Waffe wäre, wäre die Welt vollkommen in Ordnung.
Aber als Schmuck brauch ich die Plätze für wichtigere Items.

So long


----------



## Grimmrog (31. Oktober 2007)

Ja klar der Schrumpfstrahl ist geil, aber eher vom Visuellen Effekt her, immer wieder lustig in ner Instanz nen Boss zu schrumpfen, oder selbst groß zu werden.

und neben den Ausdauer ist der Geilste Effekt am Geflüglisierer ja der, man kann einen Spell unterbrechen, was doch recht nett ist, wenn man nen Pyro oder Heal verhindern möchte.

P.S ich wahr schonmal Huhn, musst ihn nur mal öfter benutzen.
kann aber vllt sein, daß blizzard das weggepatcht hat, aber in den patchnotes stand nix davon.


----------



## WolfyWolf (31. Oktober 2007)

Der Geflügelisierer oder wie der heißt kann auch dismounten, sehr nützlich in pvp!


----------



## Grimmrog (31. Oktober 2007)

leider aber niemanden der auf nem Flugmount sitzt. wäär doch toll zu sehen wie einer abstützt und man dazu nen makro hat wo der Hordler oder Ally lesen könnte:

Flieeeg kleines Hühnchen flieeeeeg!

XD


----------



## WolfyWolf (31. Oktober 2007)

Noch mal zum Stun: Was viele nicht bedenken: Man liegt am Boden, aber ist quasi schon auf den Beinen, BEVOR die Rakete beim Gegner angekommen ist! Also kann man Gegnerstun voll ausnutzen, als jäger mit Steadyshot ganz nützlich! Wäre aber toll, wenn das kein Trinket wäre, soviele trinkets, ich brauch 5 Slots


----------



## Grimmrog (31. Oktober 2007)

ja das wär mal was nen gnomen Ingi Gürtel, der 5 seperate Trinketslots besitzt, da kann man dannmehrer Ingi trinkets unterbringen, und so übermäßig im Vorteil ist man ja auch nicht, wenn man bedenkt, das die Trinkets meist nen ziemlich großen CD haben, und man ja auch auf ein anderes Bessers trinket verzichten muss.
dann könnte man wenigstens Schrumpfstrahl geflüglisierer/Raketenwerfer udn die 3 reflektoren unterbringen, die funktionieren eh nicht mehr zuverlässig, und da ist es schon schade, daß die nur noch auf der bank rumgammeln


----------



## Dunham (1. November 2007)

klar für pve sind diese trinkets nicht bist kaum zu gebrauchen.
im pvp allerdings schon, da dmg im pvp nur 2. rangig ist.
der raketenwerfer macht bei crits zwar auch schön schaden aber als opener im 5on5 oder so ist der einfach nur geil. der healer merkt gar ned, dass er im stun ist und ist dann meist total übrrascht und verpatzt die zeit nach dem stun auch wieder, weil er den überblick verloren hat (klar etwas übertrieben, kommt aber vor^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoarmurat (11. Dezember 2007)

Dunham schrieb:


> klar für pve sind diese trinkets nicht bist kaum zu gebrauchen.
> im pvp allerdings schon, da dmg im pvp nur 2. rangig ist.
> der raketenwerfer macht bei crits zwar auch schön schaden aber als opener im 5on5 oder so ist der einfach nur geil. der healer merkt gar ned, dass er im stun ist und ist dann meist total übrrascht und verpatzt die zeit nach dem stun auch wieder, weil er den überblick verloren hat (klar etwas übertrieben, kommt aber vor^^)
> 
> ...





Wie schön das man Engi Items nicht in der Arena nutzen kann *g*


----------



## Grimmrog (11. Dezember 2007)

hmm bin mir nicht sicher, aber den Raketenwerfer darf man glaib ich ind er ARena nutzen^^ was fies ist,w arum nicht den Geflüglisierer?


----------



## Dunham (12. Dezember 2007)

Hoarmurat schrieb:


> Wie schön das man Engi Items nicht in der Arena nutzen kann *g*



ärgerlich, dass das falsch ist...^^
raketenwerfer funtz
gürtel der fast perfekten unverwundbarkeit funtzt
(ingibrille funtzt)
goblinraketenstiefel funtze.....


----------



## D4mn 1t (12. Dezember 2007)

als tank ist der auch ganz nett um mal über 50 meter eine gruppe zu pullen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist auch ein sehr spaßiger finisher im PvP, Flaggenstopper im WS,

Krit hab ich bisher noch nciht gesehen, aber 1,5k waren schon drinne ohne spelldam


----------



## Grimmrog (13. Dezember 2007)

Spelldamage wird nicht mit eingerechnet!!!
Aber einfach nur nice, hab das Teil jetzt mit meinem 50er hexer und rockt gerade auf dem level wie sau^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. Dezember 2007)

edit meint: ihr habt alle fragen schon beantwortet -.-^^ lesen bildet und so ;D


----------

